# (BRB) Brazilian Rainbow Boas for sale Manchester



## RAINBOW1 (Jun 28, 2009)

:welcome:
im selling my three beloved brazilian rainbow boas
1 CB04 big adult male around 5 and a half foot hes a proven breeder feeding on 1 large rat a week
1 CB06 female that is about 3 and a half foot eating 2 large adult mice a week and should be ready for mating next year. she has a heart shaped marking on her back.
1 CB08 female about 12 months old eating 2 small mice a week very easily
all have not long shed and are in beutiful condition with excellent markings typical of the breed and of great handlable condition with fine temperaments
THIS WOULD MAKE A GREAT BREEDING PROJECT FOR SOMEONE!!!!
This deal would include a wooden viv that is 30x15x21 with glass doors and fitted with heat lamps and mats
I want £500ono for the lot
Please call on 07545836365


----------



## jenniferhewitt1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

Are these snakes still available?

If so do you have pictures please.

Thanks!


----------

